# Jeep Wrangler Restoration Parts - Where to buy?



## MiMacDaddy (Nov 20, 2007)

I know this post isn't about a ATV but there was no other place to ask so here it goes.......I live in the Milford area and I'm looking for a off-road store to restore a jeep wrangler. Does anyone know of a store around that general area ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, MMD-

This forum will do just fine. 

I re-titled the thread for you.....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Unless I missed them there's no real Jeep outfitters out our way. What year/model are you restoring? I have a 94 Wrangler and for Jeep stuff I do a lot of on-line shopping, there is tons upon tons of places to buy aftermarket Jeep stuff from. If you know what your looking at/for Ebay can be a great source of parts as well. Pick up some Jeep mags, lurk around some Jeep forums and you'll get educated fast! If your looking for OEM parts and need a dealer/discount let me know, I have connections!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Contact Jeeperz-Creeperz They are located in Wyandotte Michigan. 

They have a website. www.Jeeperz-Creeperz.com 
Here is there address. They should be able to help you out ok.
Jeeperz Creeperz, Inc.
1627 Eureka Rd
Wyandotte, MI 48192


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Two track minds offroad... There in Flushing..810.659.1300 Great service and people


----------



## MiMacDaddy (Nov 20, 2007)

It's a 93 Wrangler


----------



## T-Bone0717 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diehls on telegraph and ten mile carries body parts, good pieces, reasonably priced


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

If you don't mind ordering on-line or through their catalog I reccommend quadratec.com. The website is kind of hard to find stuff on sometimes, but ask them to send you one of their full catalogs and you won't believe the stuff that is available.


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

4wheelparts.com is a decent source and also publishes a free magazine, offroad adventures, accessed from the site. 4wd hardware another.
Take a tip. Don't start looking, Just Empty Every Pocket will apply


----------

